# No audio during navigation on Uber iphone



## buber

Does anyone have any ideas as to why I have no navigation audio after accepting a ping on the Uber iphone? Volume is all the way up, mute off, microphone on, bluetooth on. If I go straight to maps and manually enter a destination, I get nav audio (female voice, Siri I guess). Anyone else had this happen? Thanks.


----------



## Jay2dresq

Mine will give audible turn by turn directions on my way to pickup a passenger, but try to navigate with the Uber app once you start the ride, and its quiet. Personally, I think its dangerous as I'm trying to read the tiny text on that damn iPhone to figure out where to turn. I don't use Uber's navigation anymore because of this issue.


----------



## LAuberX

Is it plugged into USB or CIG lighter power adapter?


----------



## Guest

Jay2dresq said:


> Mine will give audible turn by turn directions on my way to pickup a passenger, but try to navigate with the Uber app once you start the ride, and its quiet. Personally, I think its dangerous as I'm trying to read the tiny text on that damn iPhone to figure out where to turn. I don't use Uber's navigation anymore because of this issue.


When I use to have the Uber iphone, that was exactly its behavior: Audible navigation while en route to pick up passenger, and silent navigation after pickup and while en route to destination.


----------



## buber

LAuberX said:


> Is it plugged into USB or CIG lighter power adapter?





Jay2dresq said:


> Mine will give audible turn by turn directions on my way to pickup a passenger, but try to navigate with the Uber app once you start the ride, and its quiet. Personally, I think its dangerous as I'm trying to read the tiny text on that damn iPhone to figure out where to turn. I don't use Uber's navigation anymore because of this issue.


Its plugged into the usb adapter that came with the phone. A csr has offered a swap but I think I'll just return it and use my android phone. I'm driving nights only so its critical I have audio to passenger and destination.


----------



## big Dave

buber, is that really you and the picture you display for the rider??? Questionable, but following 5th avenue ad practices...


----------



## Oc_DriverX

When I use to have the Uber iPhone that was how it was set up. You might check the screen to see if there is a volume symbol that might have a "/" through it. At times the app would be silent, but if I hit that icon, the voice came back on.


----------



## buber

big Dave said:


> buber, is that really you and the picture you display for the rider??? Questionable, but following 5th avenue ad practices...


No it's not me I'm still waiting for her ping lol. Sorry you'll have to dumb down that last sentence, I'm from the south.


----------



## buber

Oc_DriverX said:


> When I use to have the Uber iPhone that was how it was set up. You might check the screen to see if there is a volume symbol that might have a "/" through it. At times the app would be silent, but if I hit that icon, the voice came back on.


Thanks. I have the volume all the way up but next time I'm out I will look for that.


----------



## Jen32

I always have to hit the volume symbol with the slash through it to turn it back on. I use my own phone and had some other issues with the volume because I was hooked up through my car with bluetooth.


----------



## DjTim

I wish I could give apples to apples (no pun intended here) comparison. I have had my android phone drop my bluetooth headset connection once in a while. When that happens, I get no audio from my phone (maps or otherwise) and I need to restart my phone to repair. It's only happened twice in the last 30 days. 

You said earlier in this thread "Its plugged into the usb adapter that came with the phone". Are you connecting the USB to your car's USB adaptor as well? Does your car have iPhone or apple integration? I've hear of folks having problems with their phones when their cars are designed to "connect" with their apple devices. Sometimes their phones think that they are sending all the sound over the car speakers when it's not.


----------



## frndthDuvel

My Uber phone lost audio last week as well. Contacted support and was told to toggle ringer off and on. No luck.


----------



## pengduck

buber said:


> Does anyone have any ideas as to why I have no navigation audio after accepting a ping on the Uber iphone? Volume is all the way up, mute off, microphone on, bluetooth on. If I go straight to maps and manually enter a destination, I get nav audio (female voice, Siri I guess). Anyone else had this happen? Thanks.


In the upper right corner of the screen is a small aidio symbol. Check that next time.


----------



## buber

DjTim said:


> You said earlier in this thread "Its plugged into the usb adapter that came with the phone". Are you connecting the USB to your car's USB adaptor as well? Does your car have iPhone or apple integration? I've hear of folks having problems with their phones when their cars are designed to "connect" with their apple devices. Sometimes their phones think that they are sending all the sound over the car speakers when it's not.


The usb adapter is plugged into a new cig lighter. My car is 10 years old with no integration. So I'm just trying to get audio thru the phone speakers. Tim do you know if the Android driver app provides nav audio to both the rider and destination?


----------



## buber

pengduck said:


> In the upper right corner of the screen is a small aidio symbol. Check that next time.


I went online but all I see in the upper right corner is the gps icon. Does it only show up during a trip?


----------



## Elite Uber Driver

The Elite Uber drivers know to never use the Uber built in navigation under any circumstance.


----------



## Brady

Audio is usually on before arriving and then shuts itself off after arriving. I usually turn mine off the entire time. Mine is a British male voice the misreads street names. "9th St SW" which he should read as "Ninth Street Southwest" becomes "Nine Saint S W".


----------



## buber

Brady said:


> Audio is usually on before arriving and then shuts itself off after arriving. I usually turn mine off the entire time. Mine is a British male voice the misreads street names. "9th St SW" which he should read as "Ninth Street Southwest" becomes "Nine Saint S W".


Thanks Brady. I'm turning in the Uber iphone as I have no navigation audio at all and have tried all the fixes. Do you know if the android drivers app provides nav audio to the rider AND destination (unlike apple maps)?


----------



## Jay2dresq

Brady said:


> Audio is usually on before arriving and then shuts itself off after arriving. I usually turn mine off the entire time. Mine is a British male voice the misreads street names. "9th St SW" which he should read as "Ninth Street Southwest" becomes "Nine Saint S W".


Yeah, on mine, streets are "Saint", Drives are "Doctor". That iphone navigation is crap, I'm glad my personal phone isn't an iPhone.


----------



## Brady

buber said:


> Thanks Brady. I'm turning in the Uber iphone as I have no navigation audio at all and have tried all the fixes. Do you know if the android drivers app provides nav audio to the rider AND destination (unlike apple maps)?


I don't. I use the iPhone driver app on my personal 5s. The 4s Uber gave me ended up having problems so I sent it back.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

buber said:


> Thanks Brady. I'm turning in the Uber iphone as I have no navigation audio at all and have tried all the fixes. Do you know if the android drivers app provides nav audio to the rider AND destination (unlike apple maps)?


I suspect that most Uber android drivers use either GMaps or Waze which can be connected to the Uber app for navigation. I route mine thru a bluetooth earpiece and here the audio on all navigation. Beware that opted in to the Uber/Spotify tie-in will disable the audio navigation when active.


----------



## Monica rodriguez

Brady said:


> Audio is usually on before arriving and then shuts itself off after arriving. I usually turn mine off the entire time. Mine is a British male voice the misreads street names. "9th St SW" which he should read as "Ninth Street Southwest" becomes "Nine Saint S W".


And with mine, DR(drive) becomes DOCTOR.


----------



## buber

I'm switching to Android, the Uber iphone screen is too small anyway. Right now I'm only driving nights so routing a pax with no navigation audio and 3.5" screen is just an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## DjTim

Oc_DriverX said:


> I suspect that most Uber android drivers use either GMaps or Waze which can be connected to the Uber app for navigation. I route mine thru a bluetooth earpiece and here the audio on all navigation. Beware that opted in to the Uber/Spotify tie-in will disable the audio navigation when active.


Yep - same here. The best investment that I didn't pay for was my Plantronics Legend headset. The integration for Android is amazing. I think you can pick one up used for under 70 bucks now. New they still go for $120. I never suggest to just buy something outright if you don't have a need, but this I think most drivers would like.

Also - If you have a headset, your the only person that will hear the "Spotify" LOL, so that could "technically" give you a reason to tell the rider it isn't available in your car - hint hint...


----------



## Guest

DjTim said:


> Yep - same here. The best investment that I didn't pay for was my Plantronics Legend headset. The integration for Android is amazing. I think you can pick one up used for under 70 bucks now. New they still go for $120. I never suggest to just buy something outright if you don't have a need, but this I think most drivers would like.


It seems like a quality headset. But I am not sure why you would pay $120 for a new one or $70 for a used one. It sells new for $59.99 and $0 shipping if you buy it from Amazon Inc., or even better for $48.98 ($44.99 plus $3.99 for shipping) if you buy it from Park Deals via the Amazon website.


----------



## DjTim

DCUber said:


> It seems like a quality headset. But I am not sure why you would pay $120 for a new one or $70 for a used one. It sells new for $59.99 and $0 shipping if you buy it from Amazon Inc., or even better for $48.98 ($44.99 plus $3.99 for shipping) if you buy it from Park Deals via the Amazon website.


I didn't know it was that low of a price now. I have the UC version, which gives you a bluetooth dongle for your computer - I'm sure that's why the price is a bit more for the version I have. If you can get the same headset for 50 bucks - it's an amazing deal.


----------



## pengduck

buber said:


> I went online but all I see in the upper right corner is the gps icon. Does it only show up during a trip?


Yes. Once you start to navigate.


----------



## buber

pengduck said:


> Yes. Once you start to navigate.


Ok thanks I'll look for that next time I go out.


----------



## pengduck

buber said:


> Ok thanks I'll look for that next time I go out.


NP. Tarheel or Gamecock?


----------



## buber

pengduck said:


> NP. Tarheel or Gamecock?


Tarheel. Gotta brother in Holly Springs.


----------



## pengduck

buber said:


> Tarheel. Gotta brother in Holly Springs.


NIce. Tarheel in Garner.


----------



## buber

pengduck said:


> NIce. Tarheel in Garner.


Nice little town. Took a car sales training class there many years ago.


----------



## Fanne Fernow

I have iPhone 6+. Today, after reading this site. I turned the Bluetooth off. Low and behold, I heard the signal. Then, in order to "complete" the trip, I had to turn it back on. It seems convoluted, but at least I know how to get the phone to make some noise. I guess the thing to do is turn the Bluetooth off, then after accepting the trip, turn it back on.


----------



## NEohio

buber said:


> Does anyone have any ideas as to why I have no navigation audio after accepting a ping on the Uber iphone? Volume is all the way up, mute off, microphone on, bluetooth on. If I go straight to maps and manually enter a destination, I get nav audio (female voice, Siri I guess). Anyone else had this happen? Thanks.
> The black instruction box at the top can be pulled down to read written instructions. When you do that, you will see a speaker icon on the right top of the box. Make sure it is unmuted. I made the mistake of muting when I closed the box and only accidentally found it later ( after a dozen reboots and multiple attempts at everything else).


----------



## ubermikeo

I have said this before when my Iphone acts up all I have to do is make a call (any call. I call a spammer) then hang up. It usually fixes audio for me.


----------

